# Finally snelled my 7/0 circles with 200lb test



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought one of those nail knotter/snelling tools by Du Bro. I've never mastered the art of hand snelling without a tool so it worked pretty darn good. I used Gamakastu 7/0 Octopus Circle hooks, 200 lb test mono, 1/0 500 lb test barrel swivels and crimps.
Working with 200 Lb test was challenging. But I got about 30 of them done. I made various lengths from 1" all the way to 3 foot. They look freakin massive. Cant wait to try them out in September. 
I can email pics to anyone interested. I also made a bunch of 5/0 100 lb test snelled rigs as well.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe I am missing some earlier post on this.. What are you planning to do with the rigs?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I plan on using them. Why?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

For what species? I should have been more clear. I do not see the need for 200lb test for drum. But I also dont see why you would need a 1" leader for sharks. When I use mono for sharks I use a minimum 8" 200lb leader. Think hook in onse side of jaw and 8" is long enough to reach the other side when said shark turns. Also for sharks I would use a 10/0 or larger hook. For drum I dont generally go over 120lb. And actual use 80 or 100. Still 7/0-10/0 hook. I was just curious, thats all.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he means to ask why 200lb is/was your goal.

Shark will bite through it anyway, and it's overkill for anything else.

EDIT: Yeah, pretty much those things. ^^^


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, unless you hook the biter just right, that 200 mono is risky. 400 is the lowest I use for straight mono to sharks


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just so things are clear from my perspective. I aint gonna tell you how to fish I was just curious as to why the need for 200 and the different lengths.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll have to hand it to you, snelling 200 onto a 7/0 hook is quite an accomplishment. Not the easiest thing I've tried. 
Bill:fishing:


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I would be interested to see pictures. My email is [email protected]. 
Thanks,
Will


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

bstarling said:


> I'll have to hand it to you, snelling 200 onto a 7/0 hook is quite an accomplishment. Not the easiest thing I've tried.
> Bill:fishing:


I second the motion, I have a hard enough time tying it


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Big mono is a whole lot easier to snell than to tie knots in. I have a few 130lb super shorts on 8/0 circles somewhere around here. Wasn't too much trouble to do by hand, although I've never tried anything above that.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I do unit knots in 400lb mono when I'm out of crimps, just use pliers on the tag end to tighten it down. Never tried Snelling it that big


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

*rifles through tacklebox*

I stand corrected, my 1" leaders are 7/0 Mutus, not 8/0 circles.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why a 1in leader? Might as well run a cannon ball rig then imo


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

bstarling said:


> I'll have to hand it to you, snelling 200 onto a 7/0 hook is quite an accomplishment. Not the easiest thing I've tried.
> Bill:fishing:


Thanks Bill. One things for sure, those hooks are SHARP! On a side note, blood from ones finger works as well as spit when you need to sinch a knot! LOL


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

1BadF350 said:


> Thanks Bill. One things for sure, those hooks are SHARP! On a side note, blood from ones finger works as well as spit when you need to sinch a knot! LOL


Yes, some of those suckers will stick you if even look at it wrong. Someone commented on 400. I use a one turn fisherman on anything from 100 on up. Pull it down on the tag with the pliers and pull on the hook end real hard. It will not come out period if you pull it down till it's solid. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder if I should have just crimped them instead? Is a good crimp as strong?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

1BadF350 said:


> I wonder if I should have just crimped them instead? Is a good crimp as strong?


Yeah, a snell hooks up better with stuff like that though imo


----------

